# horizontal router bits with backcutters



## henseman (Apr 16, 2008)

hi all,

I'm wondering if a horizontal raised panel bit with a back cutter can be used if you remove the back cutter.
I can't find any information from the manufacturer (Freud). I purchased a 3 pc. set that included a vertical ogee bit and realized I should have purchased the set with the horizontal raised panel bit. I went out and bought a bit with back cutter from Samona and found that it did not match the Freud rail & stile pattern especially the tongue thickness. It was less than 1/3d the cost of the freud bit and makes a horrible cut. Freud's quadra cut bits seem the way to go.

Thanks,
Brian


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

This post fell through the cracks. Send a PM to member CharlesM, he works for Freud and will give you the best answer.


----------

